# Working in Thailand



## sj2509 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is steve and new to this site, so just trying to put myself in the loop really. Ok well I have been thinking of moving to Thailand for good with my wife who is Thai, the biggest problem I have is finding work as I think this is a common thing for foreigners. I currently work in oil and chemical pollution clean up and have a lot of experience in other trades such as Marine engineering/welding/fabrication. Can anyone help me with any suggestions or ideas of what I can do.
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

So you're one of the guys who mop up spilled oil?
Any highly skilled technical qualifications that a multinational company might be interested in?
Maybe you're looking at teaching English as well then.
Very limited work for ex-pats in Thailand. But I'm sure you're aware of that.
Maybe be best to check out the best qualifications for teaching.
Plenty of leads either in this forum or Thai Visa for that.
Good luck.


----------



## sj2509 (Nov 22, 2011)

mikecwm said:


> So you're one of the guys who mop up spilled oil?
> Any highly skilled technical qualifications that a multinational company might be interested in?
> Maybe you're looking at teaching English as well then.
> Very limited work for ex-pats in Thailand. But I'm sure you're aware of that.
> ...


Thanks for the reply, mostly my skilled qualifications are all within oil clean up operations, such as qualified for use of small craft/boats, and sea survival skills + we work with Marine coastgaurd agency here in the uk. There maybe something there for a multinational company, I will look into it a bit more.
I dont know if teaching English would be my kind of thing really as I'am a more hands on tools sort of person.
Again many thanks.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Google on "offshore jobs thailand". There is at least one specialised recruitment web site for the oil/gas industry, but I can't remember the address


----------



## sj2509 (Nov 22, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Google on "offshore jobs thailand". There is at least one specialised recruitment web site for the oil/gas industry, but I can't remember the address


Thanks very much I will look into that as that maybe of some use
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chiang Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

good luck with it just be careful not to try and 'circumvent' the very strict work permit laws and remember you cannot do even voluntary work here - best wishes anyway


----------

